# heating and plumbing engineer



## uklion (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking to work in Canada, well qualified engineer 35yrs of age seeking to find the better wage in Canada for my occupation and the simplist way of getting a works visa from the UK.
Thanking all that help
bill


----------



## robertgriffin (Jan 2, 2009)

my name is Robert and i am interested in plumbing @ heating job vacancies available.I have over 15yrs experiance in full installation of Heating and fully qaullified in domestic gas work.All plumbing work undertaken from bathrooms to kitchens all pipework installed and repaired.I can repair breakdowns and can undertake all maintenance checks and repairs.I have full corgi registration and energy efficiancy stamp.I would be gratefull for any leads for vacancies in Australia,Dubai,canada,france.I am available for an immediate start.
Thankyou
Robert Griffin


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Robert welcome to the forum,
Good luck with your job search. Sorry I don't have any specific leads for you, but would offer some general advice.
Forums are great for making new contacts and sharing information. You will get the best results to your questions if you are able to offer help to others too.
Networking is one of the most effective ways to secure a job offer, and the internet provides some great new ways to do that. Along with contribution to this site, you might want to set up a profile on LinkedIn: Relationships Matter, lots of professionals use that to advertise and find employees. 
Research trade associations and companies in your industry. Find out a name you can contact and cold call them, send your resume etc.
With the global economy it will be harder as there are more poeple looking for work. But if you are prepared to take action and initiative then there are still jobs out there. 
Good luck with your search Louise



robertgriffin said:


> my name is Robert and i am interested in plumbing @ heating job vacancies available.I have over 15yrs experiance in full installation of Heating and fully qaullified in domestic gas work.All plumbing work undertaken from bathrooms to kitchens all pipework installed and repaired.I can repair breakdowns and can undertake all maintenance checks and repairs.I have full corgi registration and energy efficiancy stamp.I would be gratefull for any leads for vacancies in Australia,Dubai,canada,france.I am available for an immediate start.
> Thankyou
> Robert Griffin


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

uklion said:


> Looking to work in Canada, well qualified engineer 35yrs of age seeking to find the better wage in Canada for my occupation and the simplist way of getting a works visa from the UK.
> Thanking all that help
> bill


Hi Bill

The only way that I know of is the route that my husband has taken. He had to get his qualifications 'converted' to the Canadian equivalent, basically he had to prove 72 months(thats minus all holidays) of working as a plumber/heating engineer. So you need all your certificates for your coregas safety exams and modules and testimonials from previous employers and full written details of what your day to day tasks are. This is then sent to the relevant Tech Institute (in Calgary its the AAIT Alberta Apprentice Industry Training) where they evalue it then say yes you have enough experience or no. 

When you have that you can then get a firm job offer from a company in that Province who will then apply for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion), when that has been processed you can then apply for your work permit.

You can do all the leg work yourself or employ an Immigration Agency to help and do it all for you. We are using a really good one, its called Four Corners Immigration. Its also a good idea to go an Expo and take some CV's with you so you can meet potential employers, thats what we did and that's how my husband got his job offer.

Hope this helps,good luck.


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

uklion said:


> Looking to work in Canada, well qualified engineer 35yrs of age seeking to find the better wage in Canada for my occupation and the simplist way of getting a works visa from the UK.
> Thanking all that help
> bill


Hi
Try emigrate2 website under current jobs, canadian construction jobs. Lots of jobs on there for plumbers


----------

